# Problems with TPMS Relearn...



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Loosen the battery cable and remove a terminal for like a minute . That should clear the code for you to proceed back to the relearning process good luck . Best guess ..


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Forgot to mention that I tried that before I made this post. No luck

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Which make and model tool did you purchase?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Which make and model tool did you purchase?


This one

http://www.uniquetruck.com/p-16049-kit-tpms-oec-t5.aspx

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

That's the one I use on all my GM vehicles. Have never had an issue with any of mine. I guess it is possible a sensor could have gone bad, but I don't know for sure if that would be the problem. The tool should not have caused the problem in my opinion.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Take her car for a short drive.....I've had some that needed a wake up call from the transciever to come back online.
If the readouts come back, then go through the re-learn proceedure again.

Rob


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay I'll try taking it for a drive tomorrow.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay, so my Wife drove the car to work and back 140mi total today, and the TPMS light is still on with no sensor readout. I'm lost?

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Daryl said:


> Okay, so my Wife drove the car to work and back 140mi total today, and the TPMS light is still on with no sensor readout. I'm lost?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Ultra


Now retry using the tool.

Rob


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Robby said:


> Now retry using the tool.
> 
> Rob



Okay. I won't get to it until Friday. I'll report back then.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Do the relearn within ten minutes of driving the car......otherwise all the sensors/reciever go to sleep again.

Rob


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Robby said:


> Do the relearn within ten minutes of driving the car......otherwise all the sensors/reciever go to sleep again.
> 
> Rob



Okay will do. I'll post back after I try that.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)

Also, make sure the cars a good distance from one another. Sometimes the relearn might not work with other sensors in the vicinity. I read about this once.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

texascruise said:


> Also, make sure the cars a good distance from one another. Sometimes the relearn might not work with other sensors in the vicinity. I read about this once.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Oh yeah, forgot to mention that......unusual for two same cars in the driveway.

I've been at the dealer when one tech was performing a re-learn and a car across the shop was honking in response.
Took a few minutes for the guys to figure out what the heck was going on.

Anyways, tech had to take the car across the lot to get a clean relearn......you may have to take the car down the block Daryl.

Rob


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay, so I got around to trying a relearn again today after taking the car a mile or so down the road, and back. The tool relearned the first two wheels rear right away, but when I get to the passenger side rear wheel it will not relearn. This is the same wheel where it gave me problems the last few times I tried. 

I'm guessing the sensor in that wheel is bad. Really frustrating that I'll have to spend money on this needless sensor so early on just to get the stupid annoying light off the dash.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## demo (Sep 9, 2016)

I have the same problem on RF. I will try battery cable trick.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Is the sensor in the tire, relearning for the tire sensors are not that much trouble if the sensor are good. Battery in sensor is dead you have to replace whole unit can't replace just the battery. Find one on Amazon, it will be cheaper than the dealer. Any tire shop can replace it.


----------



## demo (Sep 9, 2016)

Giving up.............


----------

